# Helmet straps



## Mikeg81 (12 Dec 2007)

Hey all,

Anyone know of aftermarket helmet straps for our helmets? I saw a couple of guys overseas that had different ones from the issue stuff...
Also they had foam on the inside instead of the normal straps that fit to the top of your head...

Thanks,

mikeg81


----------



## medaid (12 Dec 2007)

Do a search for Skydex. 

Or visit CPGear for their Skydex pads. USCav for their Skydex retrofit kit. I've seen a soldier successfully modify the retrofit kit to our helmets.


----------



## Loachman (12 Dec 2007)

There's a thread about this already. The search function will find it for you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2007)

.......and there are your answers.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

